# Busen Amplifier



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Busen amp,super classic...whoever purchased this amp from G.W Thompson pawnshop on King st near Walnut,should know that this amp was pawned or sold not by the rightful owner....you paid 99 clams for a amp that should not be yours...Wild Bill Busen made this amp here in Hamilton.....Bill sold this amp years ago to a local player....If you bought this amp on april 10 from G.W thompson PM me...we can work out a deal to get the amp back to the rightful owner thanx


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That sucks. Good luck with getting the amp back.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope the pawnshop helps to make this right, it was their error, not the buyer who bought it under the reasonable assumption that the pawnshop wasnt fencing stolen property.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Diablo said:


> I hope the pawnshop helps to make this right, it was their error, not the buyer who bought it under the reasonable assumption that the pawnshop wasnt fencing stolen property.


i agree but pawnshops can be pretty slimey when it comes to things like this...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Percy said:


> i agree but pawnshops can be pretty slimey when it comes to things like this...


Police strongly frown on pawnshops that resell stolen goods. 
I'd report them in a heartbeat if they didn't make things right. If customers can't be certain that what they are buying from a pawnshop is legit, the stores may as well close up their doors as it would be the death of the industry.

I dont have a dog in this fight, but i totally sympathize with the orig owner. And I also empathize with the buyer, who was reasonably innocent in the whole transaction and acted in good faith.just a dude that walked into a store looking to buy an amp and had no reason to believe that the shop selling it acted inappropriately /illegally.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

How does a pawn shop know that an item is stolen? Just asking as I have no idea


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> How does a pawn shop know that an item is stolen? Just asking as I have no idea


They have paperwork to send to the police & have to hold the product for a month before sale. Seller has to have 2 pieces of ID to sell so they know who it ame from. An original receipt with #serials would be a help to establish ownership.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bzrkrage said:


> They have paperwork to send to the police & have to hold the product for a month before sale. Seller has to have 2 pieces of ID to sell so they know who it ame from. An original receipt with #serials would be a help to establish ownership.


OK, but in this case it was not reported stolen until after it was sold by the pawn shop. So tough one to handle there for the shop. The one month hold may have been violated though.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> OK, but in this case it was *not reported stolen* until after it was sold by the pawn shop. So tough one to handle there for the shop. The one month hold may have been violated though.


There in, as they say, lies the rub. From what I know, the owner loaned it to someone, that person then hocked it. It's really not the shops fault. 
They can give you the sellers details with police help, but aren't necessarily going to give the new owners name.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> There in, as they say, lies the rub. From what I know, the owner loaned it to someone, that person then hocked it. It's really not the shops fault.
> They can give you the sellers details with police help, but aren't necessarily going to give the new owners name.


that pawnshop gives you a reciept to fill out when you buy stuff.
no idea how much you are required to fill out- 
but i have a reciept for an amp i bought there a couple years back.

looks like i filled out my full name, my street address (but no apt #)
and that was it.
there are fields for phone number etc-
i left them blank.

they do keep a copy of this.
but how helpfull it is would possibly depend on how much the buyer chose to fill out.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> How does a pawn shop know that an item is stolen? Just asking as I have no idea


i am not blaming anyone but like i said pawn shops are around for one reason and one reason only''money''...i am kickin myself for not buying the amp....Busen amps i had never seen,it looks alot like a Fender,Wild Bill used a fender amp to build this one..so this amp looked very much like mine except for the color''blonde''and also this amp is all hand wired...it says on the front either busen amp or by busen amps and it says super classic on the front....i never got a chance to look at the rear of the amp,i wish i had then i know i would have bought it ....any way if anyone sees a blonde busen amp super classic about the size of a vibrolux,maybe a little bigger around give me a call 289 396 7865 or call Wild bill his number is in this thread...oh ya this amp is a one of a kind,so if you see one thats it...again this amp was pawned in Hamilton Ontario,so theres no reason to assume that it has not traveled to Toronto so please have a look out.....thanx percy


----------

